# Dudas sobre  soldadoras normales e Inverter



## mkdenki (Jul 26, 2011)

Saludos Compañeros...
Les comento que estuve en bronca con el sg3525,  buscando su spice model, la buena noticia es que lo encontré, la mala  es que no es para multisim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... sino para LTspice. Para saber cómo funciona, está bien, pero para plasmar todo el cto....¿¿¿¿¿ no lo creo!.
En fin, tengo unas dudas dudosas….
1.-  En una soldadora “normal” (con fuente convencional) las que traen solo  el transformador de láminas de fierro. El voltaje en vacío es de 50 a  60v.   
A) ¿Por qué no puede ser más?, o ¿Por qué no puede ser menos? 
B) Premisa: El voltaje con carga (soldando) baja  por la intensidad de la carga y por la resistencia interna del transformador.
B1) ¿A qué voltaje baja o debería bajar?
B2) En una soldadora “ideal” ¿Debería bajar el voltaje? 
B3) El alambre del bobinado del secundario debe ser calculado para este voltaje? o para el voltaje nominal (50 o 60v)?
2.- En una soldadora inverter, el voltaje en vacío va desde los 20 a 60v entre modelo y modelo.
A)  ¿Este voltaje es por capricho del fabricante? o tiene alguna ventaja  o  desventaja al momento de soldar con 20 o 60v (al margen de las   cuestiones eléctricas ya que a 20v se requiere menos potencia del  transformador que a 60v).
B) En una soldadora Inverter “ideal” ¿También debería bajar el  voltaje? y a ¿Cuánto?
C) Si baja el voltaje, ¿es por la resistencia interna del transformador (de ferrita) o el sg3525 es quien se encarga de bajarlo.
D)  ¿El sg3525 puede manejar un Full-Bridge?. (Sacando de una salida  para  dos igbt opuestos); o tengo que poner 2 sg3525 en sincronía; o  poner 2  f/f a cada salida?; o lo armo como medio puente?.
E) El ciclo de  trabajo de la salida del sg3525 es el mínimo (¿está bien  el 5%?) cuando  la soldadora esta sin carga. Y un máximo (lo mas  cercano a 50% ya que en  la simulación no llega al 50%) cuando esta  soldando.   ¿Estoy en lo  correcto?.  Claro está que es regulado por un  potenciómetro la salida de  Corriente. Suponiendo que la soldadora fuese  de 180Amp y quiero soldar a  180amp, el ciclo de trabajo debe ser del  50% ¿Es así?.
F) Con  respecto al núcleo de ferrita. No lo encontré. Así es que me  queda  construir uno. ¿Es posible armar pesando pedazos de ferrita,  pienso  desarmar varios flyback de tv y pegarlos con triz (es un cemento  liquido  como el uhu o cola loca que venden) o puede ser también de  fuentes de  pc?
Gracias, de verdad muchas gracias por su tiempo.
Atte
Marcos Kohatsu.


----------



## seth9008 (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola a todos de nuevo, esta vez queria resolver una duda, o al menos tener puntos a favor o en contra respecto a la eleccion de una soldadora

Resulta que un tio quiere comprar una soldadora, no la quiere para montar un negocio de soldadura, pero si para trabajos regulares (algo asi como carga media). Resulta que fué a comprar una y se decidía por una marca infra de 250A, sin embargo, entre las soldadoras se encontró unas que decían que eran Soldadoras inversoras y que consumian menos corriente de la linea, no se calentaba y pesaban menos.
Ya se como funciona un inversor, sin embargo me sorprendio que se tuvieran este tipo de aplicaciones, mi tio me pidió consejo, pero no se nada de soldadoras y queria pedirles info sobre los puntos  a favor o en contra de los 2 tipos de soldadora, para evaluarlos y poder tomar una decicion

Agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## Daniel.more (Ene 22, 2012)

la inverter tiene un abanico mas amplio de posibilidades de aplicacion puesto que es continua a la salida y para soldar algunos materiales es impresindible.... ademas si puedes comprala que tenga tic con los accesorios correspondientes...saludos


----------



## jotace (Ene 30, 2012)

Son totalmente diferentes,lo unico a favor que tiene la soldadora convencional es que es muy dificil que se queme el embobinado,y las desventajas son muchas,su peso, muy poca variacion de amperaje, es muy brusco el salto, con alguna diferencia de las que tienen un control variando la permeabilidad del nucleo.En cambio las con inverter puede variar el amperaje totalmente gradual variando la pwm,generalmente  de cero al maximo de lo que entrega la maquina,la frecuencia de trabajo del inverter fluctua por los 50k/c,dependiendo de la maquina,practicamente continua,corriente que se toma en el secundario del shooper se rectifica,generalmente con 4 diodos en puente,lo que lo hace practicamente en continua pura.Algo muy importante,el ideal es que tenga lo transistores IGBT por separado, no con modulo de IGBT,porque son los elementos mas vulnerables de la maquina y el modulo es escaso y de gran valor en comparacion de los transistores por separado,podemos agregar lo portable y bajo consumo, el consumo maximo,lo tiene en la partida, si aguanta el fusible de la casa durante el encendido,esta al otro lado,al soldar no produce variacion en la linea de alimentacion,totalmente contrario a la convencional.Espero haber sido explicito.


----------



## yero (Abr 18, 2012)

1 a) Yo los he visto hasta 75 v , mas seria peligroso para el soldador y menos de 50 pasarias mucho trabajo para iniciar el arco (tendrías que tener algún tipo de arranque como la HF).

B1) el voltaje de soldadura baja de 15 a 25 v puedes ser +- segun la longitud del arco y la I empleada.

B2) si siempre baja.

B3 se calcula para 50 , 60 volt Voltaje al vacio, pero el calibre del alambre debe Calcularse para que soporte 1.4 veces o mas la corriente máxima que se usara.

2a)el voltaje Varía tanto por que regulan por ancho del pulso (PWM ).

2b) igual que con el nucleo de hierro.

2c)generalmente tienen una inductancia o choque a modo de resistencia a la salida del rectificador(la SG3525 se mantiene en su regulacion)

2d) si, si puede trabajar en full bridget , en internet hay algunos planos los he visto de poca potencia pero se pueden adaptar.

2e) anja.

2f) aqui no se que decirte , pero con nucleos de hierro si se pueden hacer, con ferrita nunca lo he hecho ni he leido nada al respecto.

saludos Espero haber ayudado.


----------

